# Sticky  Guide to UK Medical Schools



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

For anyone interested in applying via UCAS to medical schools in the UK, please read this Guide to UK Medical Schools. One of the most comprehensive guides out there and has lots of up-to-date information.

P.S. You'll need Adobe Acrobat Reader to open the file. If you don't have it, you can get it here.

*UPDATE:* You can now download the file directly from this post if you're logged in to Med Studentz.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes most people apply via UCAS for medicine schools in UK.

Medicine recently has become very competitive, and very hard to get into. You need excellent grades, and also a lot of work experience.

And deffinitely have to prepare for the interview.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

and introduced this year was the UKCAT...terrible terrible idea...the deadline for 2007 entry was october 15th.my applications are done and dusted with...and now im playing the waiting game


----------



## zak (Mar 25, 2007)

Sadia said:


> and introduced this year was the UKCAT...terrible terrible idea...the deadline for 2007 entry was october 15th.my applications are done and dusted with...and now im playing the waiting game


im glad i didnt have to do the ukcat. The ukcat is just a way for medical schools to reduce numbers of ppl they interview because they r lazy.

sadia,how did u find the ukcat,is it just an iq test??


----------



## jamtart7 (Jun 29, 2007)

The quality of students applying to study medicine is rising, exam marks in the uk are no longer a useful enough guide to a students academic ability amongst others. i.e they can't pick the most intelligent because everybody gets the highest grades possible.

how do international students take the ukcat test?


----------



## abdn (Aug 26, 2008)

jamtart7 said:


> The quality of students applying to study medicine is rising, exam marks in the uk are no longer a useful enough guide to a students academic ability amongst others. i.e they can't pick the most intelligent because everybody gets the highest grades possible.
> 
> how do international students take the ukcat test?



i don't know but here in pakistan there is only bmat which is conducted by british council.#eek


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's an updated version of the guide provided by Rehan in case anyone's interested:
http://www.cardiff.ac.uk/medic/degreeprogrammes/resources/UKMedSchool%20Guide%202008%20b.pdf


----------



## Chand (Jan 2, 2010)

*need some information*

*Mod Edit: Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted. Thanks!
*


----------



## orthopedia (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi to everybody,as I will be a new graduate in the next months and looking for a carreer in UK(locum or internship)I have found some posts and people that can help any new graduate-preferably from EU med schools.

If someone is interesting please send me an e-mail/pm


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Just wanted to update the link I provided before:
http://medicine.cf.ac.uk/media/filer_public/2010/02/26/ukmedschool_guide.pdf


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Thanks!


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll just briefly describe the app process to UK.
1) You have to take the UKCAT (4-5 schools do not require any exams but all of the rest
do). If you want to apply to the really prestigious ones like Oxford, Cambridge,
Imperial, etc then you need to take the BMAT. I would email each of the schools for their
gpa requirements and all.
2) You need to make a UCAS account. You will submit one app to all four schools. (You are
only allowed to apply to four medical schools in one cycle/year)
3) You will need to get an academic ref letter and write a personal statement
4) Wait for interviews. If you get an interview, order a copy of ISC's 150 Medical School
Questions.

I applied to Hull and York, University of East Anglia, Birmingham, and King's. I got
interviews to HYMS and UEA. I am going to UEA

One of the most important things is to apply to the right schools. You don't want an
option to be wasted cause you didn't have a basic requirement. So make sure that they
accept American degrees and ask what marks/exams they require. If you have any other
questions, feel free to contact me.


Medschoolsonline - A Guide to Getting into Medical School in the UK
Medschoolsonline - A Guide to Getting into Medical School in the UK
The free online information resource for anyone thinking about applying to study medicine
in the UK. Get advice on funding for medical school, different types of medical degree,
graduate entry medicine and general advice on applying to medical school. If you want to
be a doctor, this site will help ...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Super helpful- thanks!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Zoya, I wanted to ask that the med schools in UK, do they require a pre medical course?! Like in Pakistan we just do our Fsc i.e 11 and 12 grades and get into med schools to get the 5 year degree. So whats the criteria there?! I have heard a fer difference abroad, It would be really helpful if you'd tell. Thanks.


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Sarah said:


> Hello Zoya, I wanted to ask that the med schools in UK, do they require a pre medical course?! Like in Pakistan we just do our Fsc i.e 11 and 12 grades and get into med schools to get the 5 year degree. So whats the criteria there?! I have heard a fer difference abroad, It would be really helpful if you'd tell. Thanks.


Salaam, over here you would apply for your high school/fsc/ A level marks for the A100 or 5 year program. Each school has a different min requirement in terms of marks so I would suggest e-mailing each of the medical faculties.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, what med schools do you think have a good reputation, and affordable rates?!
Because I dont have much idea about the med schools but since you are over there you can give me better information. So once you give me the list regarding the med schools which do not require the pre school thing before the 5 year program, I will call them up and get further information.
Thank you 

- - - Updated - - -

You must have done A levels, right?!
so what score do they require in high school? Like you mentioned you got into HYMS and UEA, and you chose UEA.
I got A-1 grade in Fsc. 
Sorry for asking so many questions but I really need some information.


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

Most schools cost 24,000 pounds on average per year. Some schools are a bit less in pre-clinical and more expensive in clinical years. No scholarships are available. 
I am from Canada so do not know how the fsc or A level system works. Also, I applied about three years ago. I am not aware of individual school requirements and I do not think you should rely on advice from heresay. Best policy is to visit the websites of 10-15 schools on google and note down their individual requirements.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

okay thank you for your help


----------



## Ramsha Abid (Feb 4, 2013)

*Transfer to Uk From Pak Med School*

can anyone tell if i can transfer from pakistan medical school to a uk medical school.


----------



## mika2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

33 British medical schools, more than 80% of UK students cannot get a seat in UK medical universities. Determined to become Doctor UK students who cannot get a seat in UK universities chose to go to study medicine abroad in order to achieve their dream.With the huge competition for admission to medical study in UK, Medical Schools have an abundance of applications all with hard science subjects, and some with even four subjects i.e. Chemistry, Physics, Biology, Mathematics. Therefore, some Medical courses would expect an A* grades.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

According to me, pursuing Medical Degree from UK, Canada or the USA like countries is a great opportunity for the students because it is a dream of so many students to study Medical but some students are unsuccessful and didn't get admission to good medical colleges or universities in Indian due to their low budget or lesser score of NEET so here I just want to clear every student that there is no need to worry about it if you don’t get admission in MBBS you can go with the option of UK, Canada or USA universities. Well, most of the students find it difficult to join good medical schools or universities when you don't get good marks in NEET exams for those students All Saints University College of medicine which is the best Caribbean medical school is the best option they provide quality education & better career opportunities.


----------



## Ryan Research Chem (Sep 19, 2021)

Best Research chems shop in US that sells and deliver drugs and research chemicals without a prescription.,where to buy mxe online,buy mdai online usa,Buy crystal meth online, buy mdai usa ,buy 4f mph online,buy mdai uk,4f mph shop,4f mph buy usa
buy mdai online, buy ab-chminaca online, ab fubinaca for sale,mdai for sale,buy pentylone online,buy ipo-33 online,buy jwh 018 powder,ald 52 for sale usa, buy jwh-018 online3 cmc for sale prescription? Best pharmacy to buy mdai online without Prescription? WEBBSITE: http://ryanresearchchems.com/ +1(818)293-8925 buy a php crystals online at Ryan Research Chems


----------



## Ryan Research Chem (Sep 19, 2021)

WEBBSITE: http://ryanresearchchems.com/ +1(818)293-8925 buy a php crystals online at Ryan Research Chems


Ryan Research Chem said:


> Best Research chems shop in US that sells and deliver drugs and research chemicals without a prescription.,where to buy mxe online,buy mdai online usa,Buy crystal meth online, buy mdai usa ,buy 4f mph online,buy mdai uk,4f mph shop,4f mph buy usa
> buy mdai online, buy ab-chminaca online, ab fubinaca for sale,mdai for sale,buy pentylone online,buy ipo-33 online,buy jwh 018 powder,ald 52 for sale usa, buy jwh-018 online3 cmc for sale prescription? Best pharmacy to buy mdai online without Prescription? WEBBSITE: http://ryanresearchchems.com/ +1(818)293-8925 buy a php crystals online at Ryan Research Chems


----------

